# Hi everyone !



## Alex2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I found out about this website while making researches about a certain Bf-110D in Belgium back in 1942. Well I couldn't find the information I was looking for but instead I found out 
about a very nice forum with tons of interesting informations.
My name is Alex, I'm American, born in Argentina and now living in Switzerland as a history teacher. I'll be mainly posting in the model kit forum and I'm also really looking forward to spend some time here.
cheers
Alex


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum Alex.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 23, 2012)

Glad to have another modeler on board!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Alex, from central British Columbia.

Geo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family.

Switzerland is beautiful. Used to travel there quite a bit, when I was in Germany. My Sister in Law lives and works in Switzerland as well.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2012)

What a background! Welcome. What history do you teach and to what age youth?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 23, 2012)

An educated modeler. One would think you smart enough to..... oh well, you're here among the..... I digress.

Welcome aboard from the way South.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome from England. One of my ex-wives lives in Switzerland - please keep her there!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, I guess Jan has to give up the Crown now! American, born in Argentina and living in Switzerland!! Truly international! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Alex2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the warm welcome.
I teach to kids from 13 to 16/17 years old and we work mainly on subjects from the 17th century to today. 

Alex


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2012)

Welcome aboard Alex from down under..


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Will have to be the Prom Queen crown and dress then, that was just nasty to do that! 
Welcome to special and shut ward of this asylum, there's many ways to get in, but only one way to get out.....

*evil laughter!*


----------



## Geedee (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Alex and welcome to the family


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2012)

Great to have you aboard Alex.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 25, 2012)

G'day Alex, I'm a bit late but have been down south for a few days but welcome aboard great to have you join us and look forward to seeing your modelling.


----------

